# (pic) is this a sign of sick cherries?



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

i got home today and went to my shrimp tank as always and i see 5-7 shrimps with little bubbles on their heads. i think it might be their shells swelled up. im quite concerned and i think i should quarentine the ones with bubbles on their heads. have you guys seen anything like this?

any advice to combat this is much appreciated.


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

here is another angle shot


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

That is weird! I've never seen that! Very curious to know what it is. 

I hope that you get some info quickly.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

could it be molting problems? thats very unusual indeed...


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm almost positive I've asked and your GH was okay, but what is it?

It looks like from head movement that its been trying to break out of its own molt. I've never seen this activity before, but rather a dead unmolted\wounded shrimp.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

from the first pic. it looks like a specimen classified as a freshwater blob. If I'm right, and in person it looks like a jelly substance with a bunch of small white dots which can contract when scared. Then it will fall off when it molts. Its harmless and its basically a freshwater sponge.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Heres a more detailed picture of someoness BKK:







after the first molt it had already come off and the BKK was healthy and happy.


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

i sure hope its some type of slime or blob. hopefully it will be ok in the next few days.

thanks for the advice and speculations


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

How absolutely fascinating. And it sounds like good news for Trevor, too.



jiang604 said:


> from the first pic. it looks like a specimen classified as a freshwater blob. If I'm right, and in person it looks like a jelly substance with a bunch of small white dots which can contract when scared. Then it will fall off when it molts. Its harmless and its basically a freshwater sponge.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, I've seen those blobs on the sides of my tank walls before. Never really knew what they were before though, and I've certainly never seen them directly attached to my shrimp. Weird.


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

Morainy said:


> How absolutely fascinating. And it sounds like good news for Trevor, too.


haha ya thanks morainy. i feel relieved . i thought my whole tank-ful of shrimps would be wiped out


----------

